# sausage stuffer conversion



## fuzzyfishin (Dec 8, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has tried to convert the cabelas electric motor for sausage stuffer, to a guide series #15 stuffer or anything comparable. I called the company and they have nothing available.

 Thank You

    Dan


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dan

I don't know why your wanting to convert to electric. I have a lot better results if I add a little water or wine to my meat before I stuff it. I can then feel the resistance on the handle as I stuff the casings. I think that helps me to make more uniform sausage or sticks or what ever I am stuffing.

Just my 













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------

